# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Медленное открытие приложений и реакция на FN в ноуте ASUS X550V с Windows 7

## VBProgr

Ноутбук ASUS. Все происходит очень медленно. После нажатия Win + Break проходит 10 секунд до открытия окна с информацией о системе.

Intel Core i3 3110M @ 2.4Ghz, 4 GB RAM, файл подкачки 700 MB, видео NVIDIA GT740M & Intel HD Graphics 4000.

Windows 7 64bit со всеми обновлениями. Индекс производительности 4.6: ЦП 6.9, память 5.9, графика 4.6, для игр 6.6, диск 5.9. Неопознанных устройств нет.

ЦП при простое < 10%, память ~50%.

Установлены такие тяжелые инстуременты, как Visual Studio + ReSharper.

Никакие антивирусы/фаерволы/сканеры не установлены. Защитник Windows и UAC отключены. Самостоятельно слежу за автозагрузкой в CCleaner, ничего "лишнего" не запускаю, автозапуск с дисков выключен.

При пользовании функциями FN визуализация от ASUS всплывает (хотя срабатывает сразу) с запаздыванием не меньше 10 секунд.

Как обнаружить причину тормозов? Что посоветуете?

Tasklist

Скрытый текст




> &#234;&#188;∩ «&#237;α&#225;&#186;&#225;                     PID &#234;&#188;∩ &#223;&#209;&#223;&#223;&#191;&#191;          ⁿ &#223;&#209;&#225;&#161;&#223;&#225;       &#197;&#225;&#188;∩Γ∞
> ========================= ======== ================ =========== ============
> System Idle Process              0 Services                   0        24 &#232;&#252;
> System                           4 Services                   0       304 &#232;&#252;
> smss.exe                       296 Services                   0     1 208 &#232;&#252;
> csrss.exe                      488 Services                   0     5 532 &#232;&#252;
> csrss.exe                      632 Console                    1    17 788 &#232;&#252;
> wininit.exe                    640 Services                   0     5 076 &#232;&#252;
> winlogon.exe                   676 Console                    1     8 680 &#232;&#252;
> ...


Скрыть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

1. Система была предустановлена изготовителем ASUS или же компьютер продавался без ОС?

2. В результате чего появилась такая проблема? Была ли установка/обновление ПО или ОС перед этим, замена оборудования, например, оперативной памяти? Устанавливались или удалялись распространяемые пакеты .net framework?

----------


## VBProgr

1. Без ОС.
2. Установлены все обновления Windows Update, в том числе все .NET Framework-и. Не удалялись. Замена оборудования не производилась. Проблема появилась, мне кажется, когда после установки ОС я поставил все обновления Windows Update на тот момент.  Т.е. после апдейтов Windows 7 ноут стал заметно медленнее.

Вчера ставились апдейты Windows в фоне, как только всё поставилось - тормоза прекратились. Но ведь не должно так виснуть из-за фоновой установки? Буду наблюдать ещё.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Но ведь не должно так виснуть из-за фоновой установки?


Не должно виснуть вообще. Теоретически. Но в Microsoft так не считают, во время установки обновлений работать очень сложно даже на мощном ПК.

----------


## rodocop

Чтой-то дофига всего запущено. Тот же Windows Update - аж дважды почему-то. И да - он страшно неоптимизированный и жутко тормозит даже хороший комп. Особенно, когда ставит обновления для .NET - там вся рабочая база этого дотнета перелопачивается, а она здоровая.

Я обычно как делаю: последний дотнет сношу начисто, а потом качаю самый свежий автономный пакет и ставлю с нуля. 
Что бы там ни говорил Майкрософт о проработанности своей хитровыдуманной системы WinSxS - а от последовательных инсталляций апдейтов она дико разбухает, или даже если не разбухает сильно, то подтормаживать начинает.

Не настаиваю на таком подходе, но по моему опыту он реально возвращает часть потерянного быстродействия машине. И так с любым крупным пакетом - особенно от самого MS (типа IE, .NET или MSE). Или той же Java. Никаких инкрементов поверх - чистый снос и чистая установка последней доступной версии.

Ну и встроенную крапварь АСУСовскую по возможности убрать. С видяхами разобраться. Это если проблема не в одной WU.

----------


## VBProgr

robocop, а с видяхами что не так может быть?

----------

